# Server mit 5 Clients



## Binio (4. September 2009)

Hallo Leute ich habe ein Hard-/Softwareproblem zu beweltigen.
Ich möchte zuhause für die Excel Schulungen die ich gebe den Leuten 5 PCs zur verfügung stellen. Da ich dabei kosten sparen will habe ich mir folgendes gedacht:
1 x Server (i7-920 8GB RAM 2TB RAID ...) natürlich auf Linuxbasis(Debian)
5 x Client

ich will im grunde das die Clients minimale Hardware eingebaut bekommen sodas ich dafür nicht viel geld ausgeben muss. Die Cients sollen sich am server anmelden und jegliche Datei dort ablegen.
Ich denke da so an eine Thin-Client-Server Lösung
Nur was ich bisher darüber gelesen habe funktioniert das nur mit Linux-Server und Linux-Client. Also ich würde mir sowas wie VMWARE wünschen.... das beim hochfahren des Client ein user und pw gefordert wird und der client holt /bootet auf den Server die emulation oder wie man das unter VMWARE nennt. Der User soll keine komplizierten Befehle eingeben müssen oder ähnliches. Im grunde soll er echt denken er fährt ein Windows system hoch.

Ist das machbar oder habe ich da keine Chance ?
Der Server ist ja dadurch auch easy zu warten und man kauft nur einmal festplatten und gute Hardware

Würde mich über jeden Tipp sehr sehr freuen... habe damit noch keine Erfahrungen gemacht und würde diese Technologie zu gerne mal kennenlernen.


----------



## Sadi al Wadidrah (7. September 2009)

Ich denke, es wäre das Beste, wenn du auf den Clients einen VNC-Client laufen lassen würdest. Die virtuellen Betriebssystem laufen dann alle auf dem gut bestückten Server und lassen sich zusätzlich auch noch von dir direkt kontrollieren.

Konfiguration Client: Ein minimales Linux (mindeb oä.) mit konfiguriertem VNC-Client (über Framebuffer, wenn möglich) und einer schnellen Leitung zum Server (100mbit reicht)

Konfiguration Server: VNC-Server, ein VirtualBox/VMWare-Image mit deinem zu verteilenden Betriebssystem. Auf dem Server werden die Images für die Benutzer ev. automatisch gecastet. Ein bisschen scripteln.

+ Die Vorteile an dieser Lösung sind, dass man ganz einfach von Betriebsystem zu Betriebssytem wechseln kann und dass die Clients fast gar keine Arbeit haben und somit wirklich sehr schmal eingerichtet werden können.
- Die Nachtteile sind, dass der Server alle Arbeit hat und dass man eventuell etwas für die Benutzerverwaltung selber basteln muss.

grz sadi


PS: Ein Problem sehe ich gerade: Ist es mit VNC möglich, mehrere verschiedene Benutzer einzurichten.. ?


----------



## Binio (8. September 2009)

Also mir ist es nicht bekannt.
Und durch die VNC Lösung gehen manche Sachen nicht.
Es könnte sein das der User vor dem CLient eine Tastenkombi drückt die für die WM gedacht ist aber das Linux BS auf dem Client erreicht.

Wenn ich aber auf jeder Emulation der WM auf dem Server ein VNC Server laufen lasse ist es ja kein Problem mit den mehreren Clients.... jeder hat ja so gesehen seine feste WM  Aber schafft das der Server.....


----------



## Johannes7146 (8. September 2009)

Soll denn jeder User wirklich ein eigenes Betriebssystem haben oder reicht es auch, wenn er eigenen Speicherplatz hat und ein paar bestimmte Anwendungen ausführen kann?

Denn wenn 5 x Windwos gestaretet wird, ist das doch eigentlich überflüßig oder nicht?

Reicht es nicht wenn ein Windows läuft, wo 5 Benutzer gleichzeitig dran arbeiten?
An meiner alten Realschule hatten wir die Clients von dieser Firma: 

Außerdem scheint die Firma die Möglcihkeit zu bieten, die Geräte vor dem kauf zu testen: http://www.igel.de/igel/live.php,navigation_id,1654,_psmand,1.html


----------

